# Which version Silvia?



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Just wondering what version Silvia I've just bought off eBay? Pic below. The guy said it was around 10 years old. Looking to upgrade the steam wand if anyone can advise on which one is a straight swap?

Thanks


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm going to guess a v2, I think more like 13 -15 years old.

check the label on the bottom. You can find out exactly. More info here. https://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/assets/files/silvia-pid-manufacture-year.pdf

I have the same model, and recently replaced the entire steam valve and wand with the v6 2020 steam wand. Which I got from bellabarista. It was a little more tricky to do than I first thought as I had to remove the front panel. But I managed it and I am not a handy person.

they are are tanks and last forever by the way.


----------



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

09/08... As you thought!

Definitely happy with the purchase. £57 I thought was a good deal. I also got a used gaggia classic for cheap but the build quality just doesn't seem up to the Silvia, so that's getting a tear down, deep clean and going on eBay


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

£57 ! Bargain.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

This is how you can tell it's a V2:

The steam nob - this one was used on V1 and V2. On V3 the nob changed to a bigger one with shiny chrome in the middle (which leaves yours as V1 or V2).
The drip tray - V1 had an all-round-holes tray, and later versions have the drip tray you have (so yours is V2).

Also -
The group cover - V1 has a non-tapered straight lined uncovered exposed metal. Later versions have the chrome plated plastic cover, that tends to to peel off (yours looks fine though). This cover was used until V6, when it was changed to the black and better Bakelite cover.
The Rancilio logo - V1 had a sticker, and later versions have the plastic emblem.

Below are the V1 and V6 I had side by side. You can see that not much has changed. If you paid £57 for it and it's working - it's a complete steal! (my V1 sold for £175 less than a year ago, and it was 21 years old!).


----------

